# Going back to the home screen



## wallyweaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a question about when i am going back to the homescreen from certian apps (gmail, manage applications, etc..) Why does the htc screen and then loading, loading, loading.....come up all the time. And then if i open the app drawer too fast, the apps are not organized yet, they are still moving around. Can anyone please explain why this happens and what I can do to stop it if possible.:erm (1):


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

It is because HTC sense has either crashed or been killed. Upon hitting home it reloads, almost like when you first turn on your thunderbolt.

Are you rooted or stock? Which rom?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you have a task killer installed?


----------



## youarealwaysthereMD (Jul 14, 2011)

If you have a taskiller whitelist sense (honestly though, you really don't need one). If you have a custom theme or skin, try not using it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sigvoror (Jun 24, 2011)

Sense is kinda a memory hog. So if you are switching around through some other memory intensive applications, Sense can get closed to free up memory. Then, of course, when you go back to your home screens, Sense has to restart. Because it uses so much memory, it can take a few to fully boot up. This is why you get the loading screen, and why even after that is done, you will see apps still loading. I almost never have this issue if I'm running a replacement launcher, when opening the replacement launcher.


----------



## wallyweaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, I understand better now that I know Htc uses a lot of memory. I do not have any sort of task killer installed, so I know it is not being killed. I have 147 apps on the phone and only about 115mb free memory out of 595mb (according to quick settings in the notification bar. Is this the phone memory? If it is, I'm thinking i should try a couple of things. The first is moving all the apps (without widgets) to the sd card. If that doesn't work, should I unistall some that I really don't use? 
BTW, I'm on BAMF 3.0 rc4.9 with really no changes, I just flashed yesterday after 3 complete wipes.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Doubt it's the memory, I usually have about that much free and I've never gotten the loading indicator. How many widgets do you have on the homescreens in total?


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Changing the app install location will not help. The memory displayed is ram. When you open a program your phone loads its data from either the sdcard or internal memory into the ram. From there it runs the program.

When the system runs out of ram it clears out old tasks to make room for new ones, so the next time you 'open' sense, it loads from internal to ram. This is when it shows loading. Sense takes a lot of ram so its cleared out faster.

...not sure how to avoid it tho.. I use third party launchers (adw ex)


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

If you go to terminal and type:
Su (enter)
echo ro_HOME__APP_ADJ=1>>/data/local.prop (enter)
then reboot it will create a file that will keep your home in memory. Its worked flawless for me. Make a backup first and i do not take any credit for this!

When they ask, and they DO ask, I simply tell them its one BAMF!


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you have swap enabled? And when you installed RC 4.9 did you do a clean install?


----------



## wallyweaver (Jul 16, 2011)

ncdub said:


> If you go to terminal and type:
> Su (enter)
> echo ro_HOME__APP_ADJ=1>>/data/local.prop (enter)
> then reboot it will create a file that will keep your home in memory. Its worked flawless for me. Make a backup first and i do not take any credit for this!
> ...


Bamf....nuff said
Thank you so much, working great. That was so annoying that i BRIEFLY thought about switching roms.. whew!!!!:android-smile:


----------

